# New Nintendo DS to be Revealed at E3 2008?



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 11, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> According to the President of Enterbrain, (Famitsu parent company) there is a chance a new Nintendo DS model will be revealed at E3 2008.
> 
> Nintendo spokesman Hiroshi Yasushi did not deny this rumour, but told Famitsu that the company cannot comment at this point.
> 
> A new successor to the DS shouldn’t come as a surprise, as the handheld has sold over 64 million units worldwide, with Japanese sales approaching 27 million.



News Source: Akayuki

I honestly hope its true.


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 11, 2008)

Will they make the screen brighter like the third iteration of the GBA?

I can see it now.

"NOW WITH THE POWER TO BOIL EYEBALLS"


----------



## PikaPika (Apr 11, 2008)

It could be a DS Micro, which would be pretty kickass.


----------



## Vater Unser (Apr 11, 2008)

pikadude1006 said:
			
		

> It could be a DS Micro, which would be pretty kickass.


Yup. I'd totally buy that


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't see a reason for a new DS model.. there's nothing left to do on the DS lite :/


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 11, 2008)

Extend battery life, re-texture the surfaces to make them more durable, include USB charge cables with them, as standard, fix the sound, fix the d-pad ...


----------



## emoo55 (Apr 11, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> I don't see a reason for a new DS model.. there's nothing left to do on the DS lite :/



what about and micro sd card support? music and movie support?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 11, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Extend battery life, re-texture the surfaces to make them more durable, include USB charge cables with them, as standard, fix the sound, fix the d-pad ...


Forgot on board memory. Or have something like MS Pro Duo or some kinda storage like PSP has.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 11, 2008)

Infinity-X said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't see Nintendo going for that, as it would either be limited to multimedia playback, or only new game would be able to make use of it.


----------



## Alerek (Apr 11, 2008)

the micro is a cool idea, but i'd like bigger screens, like in the concept shot that was floating on the shoutbox the other day


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 11, 2008)

AlerekNightfall said:
			
		

> the micro is a cool idea, but i'd like bigger screens, like in the concept shot that was floating on the shoutbox the other day



Bigger screens = new games only/old games stay same size with borders *or* new games only/old games get stretched


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 11, 2008)

There is already a topic: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=820...p;#entry1081803


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 11, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Infinity-X said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only new games would be able to use it, and people with older DS models wouldn't be able to play the games.. :/
Nintendo can't  do much on the internal hardware, unless it's a totally new console (which I doubt), the changes will be mostly aesthetical.. like the DS lite was.. 

Which would be enough to every person in Japan to buy a new DS, again


----------



## PikaPika (Apr 11, 2008)

When is E3 anyway?


----------



## bobrules (Apr 11, 2008)

I hope this is true. Maybe it's a DS with dual touchscreen.


----------



## BakuFunn (Apr 11, 2008)

pikadude1006 said:
			
		

> When is E3 anyway?


It is sort of like a tech show, to show what is being designed, what is in the making, and a good place to reveal nice shiny things.


----------



## need4speed (Apr 11, 2008)

pikadude1006 said:
			
		

> When is E3 anyway?



I think E3 Is In May Is It? I am not that sure to be honest. I would love to see a new DS model


----------



## bobrules (Apr 11, 2008)

E3 this year is in july. I think


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 11, 2008)

Yeah E3 is in June/July in I think California.


----------



## PikaPika (Apr 11, 2008)

BakuFunn said:
			
		

> pikadude1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I know WHAT it is but I forgot WHEN it its


----------



## BakuFunn (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh whups, i misread it.

it is most likely July or so.
Like 90% sure.

Sorry for the misinterpretation


----------



## mkoo (Apr 11, 2008)

bobrules said:
			
		

> I hope this is true. Maybe it's a DS with dual touchscreen.


That would be a new console not a new design. (no backward compatibility)


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 11, 2008)

bobrules said:
			
		

> I hope this is true. Maybe it's a DS with dual touchscreen.


That'd be weird.  You need a stronger hinge or something so it won't snap when you touch it.


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 11, 2008)

pikadude1006 said:
			
		

> BakuFunn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think the date has even been confirmed yet.  But it's usually late spring/early summer.  And it's not the same every year.


----------



## 11gardir (Apr 11, 2008)

Pity, but I doubt they'll add any extra features apart from eyeball boiling, because that wouldn't be a ds anymore, would it. I doubt they'll do anything radical.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 11, 2008)

11gardir said:
			
		

> Pity, but I doubt they'll add any extra features apart from eyeball boiling, because that wouldn't be a ds anymore, would it. I doubt they'll do anything radical.


Why wouldn't it? I mean Nintendo DS means "Nintendo Dual Screen" so as long as it has the dual screen, its still a DS right? You know a DS with new features would be awesome.


----------



## Jaems (Apr 11, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> A new successor to the DS shouldn’t come as a surprise, as the handheld has sold over 64 million units worldwide, with Japanese sales approaching 27 million.


Are we talking about a redesign, or a completely new DS?

Anyhow, I wouldn't mind seeing some multi-touch.


----------



## Anakir (Apr 11, 2008)

I can only think of a charger through USB, possibly bigger buttons (all of the buttons), both screens are touch screen, volume control is flexible, and longer lasting batteries. 

But IF both screens become touch screen, it's not considered a DS anymore. It's probably a whole new generation 'cause people with DS Lites/Phats can't support it.


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 11, 2008)

Anakir said:
			
		

> I can only think of a charger through USB, possibly bigger buttons (all of the buttons), both screens are touch screen, volume control is flexible, and longer lasting batteries.
> 
> But IF both screens become touch screen, it's not considered a DS anymore. It's probably a whole new generation 'cause people with DS Lites/Phats can't support it.


Yah, maybe it can be called the TMAO, or Touch Me All Over.

But serious, they can improve the DSL by like more durability and shoulder buttons that don't break as much.


----------



## superrob (Apr 11, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Infinity-X said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They WONT use MS Pro Duo.
Its made by sony 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But sd implenting could be done?


----------



## PikaPika (Apr 11, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he meant memory cards in general, using the PSP as an example of a portable with that feature.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 11, 2008)

Infinity-X said:
			
		

> 11gardir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DS means Developer System, not Dual Screen.


----------



## PikaPika (Apr 11, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Infinity-X said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It actually means both.
Source


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 11, 2008)

pikadude1006 said:
			
		

> superrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I was using it as an example.

Oh, I guess its both Dual Screen and Developer System but why is it called Develeper System?


----------



## Harsky (Apr 11, 2008)

I can guess that they still have to leave in the GBA port since it's still being used so it can't be taken out to make a nice, slimmer console. They would have to think of such a massive redesign that would make people who bought a DSlite think, "damn, my Lite looks ugly"


----------



## genuisgeek (Apr 11, 2008)

pikadude1006 said:
			
		

> superrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but wat for this totally rewrites the system for the DS meaning it can lose capabilities with past ds' and it leaves a place for hackers to change the DS with the memeroy card slot like the PSP


----------



## PikaPika (Apr 11, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Oh, I guess its both Dual Screen and Developer System but why is it called Develeper System?



Because the system is a developer's dream (according to Nintendo). With the added dimension of touch, games can be played in many more ways, allowing devs to be more creative.



			
				genuisgeek said:
			
		

> but wat for this totally rewrites the system for the DS meaning it can lose capabilities with past ds' and it leaves a place for hackers to change the DS with the memeroy card slot like the PSP



First, please learn some English. Second, adding a memory card slot won't erase backwards compatibility.


----------



## PikaPika (Apr 11, 2008)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## RaiDesu (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't think external memory is coming, especially since it might open up new exploits, like on PSP.


----------



## Law (Apr 11, 2008)

pikadude1006 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Except that they aren't any more creative, they just seem to be raking in more money from shovelware.


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 11, 2008)

If so, i want the top screen to be touchable too =O


----------



## ganons (Apr 11, 2008)

tv out? prolly have shite resolutioin though


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 11, 2008)

ganons said:
			
		

> tv out? prolly have shite resolutioin though



Will look like an Etch-a-Sketch


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 11, 2008)

SavageWaffle said:
			
		

> If so, i want the top screen to be touchable too =O



That'd be horrible to keep track of and you'll also be forced to hold it in "book" mode.


----------



## yaholim (Apr 11, 2008)

I think it will be the same thing but without the GBA slot...
A kind of DS lite lite...
But I hope it will be a big surprise ! Like the lovely DS in her time ^^
I remember, the presentation of the touching screen was very hot XD


----------



## Chief_Second (Apr 11, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Extend battery life, re-texture the surfaces to make them more durable, include USB charge cables with them, as standard, fix the sound, fix the d-pad ...



i'm currently superglueing the right hinge on mine, and snapped the power switch so have bodged two wires i connect together to make it go on and off....
ghetto ds!!!

i'd love a new model - how about something similar to the new apple air notebook? super slim version?


----------



## silent sniper (Apr 11, 2008)

that would likely break, i dont trust those damn super-skinny evil contraptions.


----------



## Speed Freak (Apr 12, 2008)

I think they should improve the grip when using the shoulder buttons (too small and badly placed IMO) and perhaps battery life, but since I'm used to the darkest settings it lasts long enough for me...


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 12, 2008)

How is it gonna look now? Nintendo DS Ultra Lite, Slim as ever, weighs 3 grams


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 12, 2008)

lol Nintendo DS Slim


----------



## shadow1w2 (Apr 12, 2008)

I know! I know!
They'll make a one handed version!

No no, wait,
they'll rerelease the DS phat with beter screens and touchpad!

No no, better yet,
They'll make a grey colored DS lite!....
Sadly thats most likely :/


----------



## serginsurge (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## da_head (Apr 12, 2008)

wow. that's one of the coolest concepts i've seen so far. its like an iphone and psp hybrid, yet it seems quite realistic/reasonable.


----------



## Fellow (Apr 12, 2008)

I really won't be intrigued until I see some photos.


----------



## gblock247 (Apr 12, 2008)

well, they'd be stupid to introduce a brand new system, cause they can milk the DS for a *minimum* of another 2 years...but maybe they feel as if we(being the pirates) are getting so bad and threating the profitability of the system, that they feel compelled to intro a whole new system, and as many have already said in this thread, what is there left to change on the DSL?  There are minor improvements that can be made(brighter screens, improved battery life, on-board memory) but I don't think Nintendo would have a "big unveiling" for minor improvements....but time will tell I suppose.........


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 12, 2008)

serginsurge said:
			
		

>



wouldn't the buttons and d-pad get in the way of sliding it closed?


----------



## sonic209 (Apr 12, 2008)

I just got one word for this topic,nowaythisisgoingtohappen.


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 12, 2008)

sonic209 said:
			
		

> I just got one word for this topic,nowaythisisgoingtohappen.



hey!, that's more than one character in your sig

but anyways, there isn't much you can do to improve the DS lite.
I say just announce some hardcore un-casual games.


----------



## m3rox (Apr 12, 2008)

No real point in making a third design for the DS.

I would like to see the next gen DS announced though.

I think of Nintendo's handhelds like this (oh, and I'm not a graphics whore, I'm just stating what I've noticed over the years below)

GB = sub NES quality graphics
GBC = NES quality graphics
GBA = SNES quality graphics
NDS = between N64 and GCN quality graphics


----------



## DS64 (Apr 12, 2008)

My first thought when I saw the DS Lite was "OMG I MUST HAVE IT" because the original DS Phat was disgusting handheld, truth be told, but right now I just cant see them making a new version THAT much better than the DS LITE we already have.


----------



## NightKry (Apr 12, 2008)

I would like it to be more.. powerfull... and better graphics and on board memory.

Wait, wouldn't that just be a psp with a touch screen?


----------



## imgod22222 (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes, but it'd be sexier, and be in portrait vs landscape mode.

But.. it might be a DS2 or something like that. Like how the GBA is considered a GameBoy (part of the gameboy series) they might be talking about extending the DS series. And I DO really like that concept art. However, for today's games that STILL seems a bit underpowered for a next gen. 

I think it will be (if its announced) a new thing in the DS line, sporting a new slot, a DS slot (maybe as a two-in-one slot, like the GC-Wii being in one slot, and GBA-GBC-GB in one slot) and possibly (but unlikely) a GBA slot [maybe as a slim slot again] Using the design earlier, it could have the game slots on the side instead of the "top", have a USB charger, and maybe removable memory. ('cause onboard sucks) If they remove the GBA port, they may be inclined to have built-in rumble and have RAM-required DS games (like the browser) use the new built-in RAM which is prolly >4MB and >32MB would be reasonable.

However since Nintendo pwns at the handheld category of gaming, they're probably going to make sure that the price doesn't go too far over $150USD which may restrict usage of all those other things i mentioned earlier.


----------



## hova1 (Apr 13, 2008)

if there's really a new DS i hope they ante up the graphics. so many games that had potential sucked because of the graphics. how awesome would it be if you could play a REAL Dynasty Warriors or Monster Hunter on a DS, i know the PSP does all that, but i like the DS better.


----------



## Rayder (Apr 13, 2008)

Maybe it will just be a re-design with bigger screens for older people with failing eyesight.   Seems I rem hearing something about that a while back.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 13, 2008)

i dont think they can improve the graphics
cuz that would mean that the new games they come out for the "new DS"
wouldnt be playable on the lite and the phat
and that would suck. they would a lot of money


----------



## Neko (Apr 13, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Maybe it will just be a re-design with bigger screens for older people with failing eyesight.   Seems I rem hearing something about that a while back.



If the screens are bigger , pixels will be bigger thus resulting in a awfully pixelated graphic which no one ever wants to play with. I don't think they would to something like that. Or they will use a resizing filter with a new CPU just for scaling up the graphics , which would probably result in not-so-great graphics too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Aww.


----------



## ridgecity (Apr 13, 2008)

I don't see why nintendo would add a bigger screen this time... they have never done something like that and never will.

If a new DS is coming it will probably do away with the GBA port and be very very very slim. like th RZR motorola phone. Or thicker with a mp3 function.


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 14, 2008)

Gamespot said:
			
		

> Nintendo's DS Lite redesign has proved a tremendous success, regularly topping hardware sales charts around the world since it was first released in Japan in March 2006. Despite the system's success, Pacific Crest Securities analyst Evan Wilson believes Nintendo has already finished work on its successor.
> 
> "Our contacts indicate that a refreshed DS is complete," Wilson said today in his holiday preview investor's note. "It is thinner (it has no GBA port), has on-board storage, and larger screens. However, we do not expect a revamped Wii or DS until sales begin to tail off in all three major geographies." As of press time, a Nintendo of America representative had not responded to GameSpot's request for comment.
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## Fakie! (Apr 14, 2008)

Are we talking about a DS2 or a re-design?

I'd love something capable of emulating n64. I'm probably asking too much though.


----------



## superrob (Apr 15, 2008)

I wont hope they would make a redesign..
What we need is completly new hardware.


----------



## mikagami (Apr 15, 2008)

Let's add smaller screens! Because smaller screens = better touch detection.  Oh, and be sure to add more gloss, because _more gloss = more cool_.


----------



## SchuchWun (Apr 15, 2008)

I hope they add MP3 and Video support, External memory like microsd (please support SDHC) and a built in browser rather then an add on. Keep everything else the same.


----------



## quartercast (Apr 16, 2008)

mikagami said:
			
		

> Let's add smaller screens! Because smaller screens = better touch detection.  Oh, and be sure to add more gloss, because _more gloss = more cool_.



Yeahyeahyeah and a built-in flamethrower so I can toast people who pretend they have some say in its design!! Wait, that includes me.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)

It better be made of either wood, glass or stone ... yeah, highly buffed stone would be sweet ... like that laptop in that William Gibson book ...


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 16, 2008)

Well I'm neither a consumer whore, nor a consumer slave. I don't think the DS needs to be altered, but a complete evolution wouldn't be a major hassle.

I want them to continue making games for the DS Lite for a good while yet. So if the next evolution renders current games defunct I won't be amused.

I don't worship the notion that smaller is always better. Hell the thing is almost too small now. All you get with a larger screen on a unit that doesn't grow in size, is less item to hold onto while playing the game.

As for new features hmm.
More power is always nice.
Internal hard drive added to the picture is nice. But it still leaves me thinking that just makes it possible for pirates to store MORE games. I'm not thinking storing video is a plus, I think watching video on a DS is a peculiar idea. The screen is not the ideal viewing size you know.
It would be nice if I could actually hear the audio without requiring dead silence or headphones.
Battery life duration increase is ok. But I don't have trouble currently. Not being a kid that plays it all day helps.

I wouldn't mind Nintendo joining the pirates instead of trying to beat them. I'd love it if they could market high volume data storage cards so I could load massive volumes of media. I don't need more than a humble 2 gig card to rape their entire game inventory. Making high volume data storage only permits me to indulge non game media.
Now if Nintendo wants to get slick, they could try marketing movie cards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The pirates would steal that too I guess, but as long as Nintendo was making money selling blank high data volume cards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



None of this would require the DS Lite to change though.

A large hard drive could allow for an OS which could turn the DS into a hand held mini computer with touch screen.
That would be cool.
They'd sure grab up a lot of the adult demographic doing that.
And we adults are the ones with the money.


----------



## stormwolf18 (Apr 16, 2008)

Ds is dead.  I already sold mine cause its so shitty.

Bring on the Ds2


----------



## Akoji (Apr 16, 2008)

Just fix the fucking L Buttons, I got 3 DS Lite since is launch and I always need to repair my L Buttons.


----------



## Xenocide (Apr 16, 2008)

Amazon's having a clearance blowout on DS headphones -- either the new DS has sane microphone jacks, or it did away with them entirely.  If you believe the Micro standpoint, they'd probably ditch the headphones, and slot 2.  Any new hardware features would have to be software transparent or you risk high customer return rates over confusion: "I didn't know this game needed the DS netnavi to play!" A humble prediction: WPA support.  Ever notice how nearly every game uses the same wireless configuration screen?  I don't know if it's embedded in the firmware or simply a library Nintendo offers, but given that it stores info across games, its not impossible to imagine a chipset that brings in WPA support without breaking 

But sure, I'd love to see DS with a much larger firmware, more RAM and opera, and audio playback.  It's imaginable that Nintendo could ask developers to restrain from making new hardware mandatory to enjoy their games.  A microSD slot is a feature you can't rely on anyways, after all.


----------



## cracker (Apr 17, 2008)

My 2 cents on things that could make the DS better:
+1 WPA
802.11g
+1 built-in and/or removable storage
more easier to grip design
wireless GBA linking
tiny foldout keyboard
PSP style 'sleep mode'

and for homebrew devs (wouldn't be any good for commercial games since it would mean no backwards compatibility)
+1 more RAM
faster CPUs


----------



## Dunny (Apr 17, 2008)

Oh dear. Turns out that it wasn't quite what we expected:

http://uk.ds.ign.com/articles/866/866560p1.html

No new DS coming this year, folks. 

D.


----------



## TaMs (Apr 17, 2008)

Dunny said:
			
		

> Oh dear. Turns out that it wasn't quite what we expected:
> 
> http://uk.ds.ign.com/articles/866/866560p1.html
> 
> ...


That's what they said about ds lite also, if i remember right. : p
but i'm pretty sure that they're not doing new ds model.


----------



## Opium (Apr 17, 2008)

TaMs said:
			
		

> Dunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep. In the days up to the announcement of the DS Lite the Nintendo of Europe president kept denying there was a new DS on the way. I don't trust anything Nintendo says on the situation now, however it seems likely this whole thing is just 'speculation' from the CoroCoro guy. Just his own speculation, not built on any strong foundation.


----------



## perimbean (Apr 17, 2008)

I seriously do not think Nintendo is going to release a new DS in 2008.

They haven't milk dry consumers of the profitability of DS as so... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





DS came out in 2006 (if i remember correctly..), i guess 2009 will be a year more likely they'd release new DS...


----------



## Slippy (Apr 17, 2008)

perimbean said:
			
		

> I seriously do not think Nintendo is going to release a new DS in 2008.
> 
> They haven't milk dry consumers of the profitability of DS as so...
> 
> ...



It was released in 2004.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 17, 2008)

Slippy said:
			
		

> perimbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So this would realy fit in with ninty's 2 year plan now wouldn't it?


----------



## perimbean (Apr 17, 2008)

Sorry, i think i got the numbers wrong..

DS phat in 2004, DS-Lite in 2006. And DS-new gen in 2009?


----------



## Opium (Apr 17, 2008)

Next DS model this year would probably fit with Nintendo's plan. Eg: incase you hadn't noticed they blatantly stole Apple's product plan since it seemed to work for them. New models with incremental improvement every few years.

But the only thing holding them back would be production. if they still can't product enough DS Lites for the market then making another production line for a new range of DS's would be a nightmare.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 17, 2008)

Opium said:
			
		

> But the only thing holding them back would be production. if they still can't product enough DS Lites for the market then making another production line for a new range of DS's would be a nightmare.



Very true.


----------

